# Big Lots Halloween Items!!! :D



## sham3303 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah! Thanks for posting. I know where I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

more!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad you put this up! Went there today (central Florida) and they were in the process of putting it up. Dollar tree is starting to put theirs up as well!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooo are those spiderweb taper candle holders I see in the 4th pic? If so, me want! Love the trick-or-treat bag lights too. Cute and quite unique! Thanks so much for taking the time to take the pix and for posting them


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG i will definatly have to check my big lots now!! Thanx for posting!=)


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

last of the photos =)


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

@missmandy

It says Candle Holders. You are all welcome


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread just put me in the spirit reallll fast!! thanks for posting!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

@Halloweeeiner

yayyy I'm glad it did  np!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bummer, I don't see any hanging skeletons. I was really hoping for a 5ft skelly like Garden Ridge is selling.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Bummer, I don't see any hanging skeletons. I was really hoping for a 5ft skelly like Garden Ridge is selling.


They didn't have that there...that's all I saw today. But that would be cool if they add the 5ft skelly


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta have that Simply Wicked sign!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like a trip to big lots will be happening, good thing im back working over time. So much Halloween stuff......so little money.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Gotta have that Simply Wicked sign!


 I hope u find it in your big lots!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice to see the merchandise. I am loving the mister, "Mr. Foggy" Thanks for going through all of that trouble, pumpkinspirit


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice to see the merchandise. I am loving the mister, "Mr. Foggy" Thanks for going through all of that trouble, pumpkinspirit


Thanks  haha np! I love taking pictures so it wasn't a waste of my time or any trouble


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice, thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of neat stuff, but nothing that will really fit in my haunt. What are the pirate skull things? they look like they have flashlights for eyes. I also line the thunder and lightning show. I might have to buy that.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

adam said:


> Very nice, thank you for sharing!!!!


 haha np


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkinspirit...THANKS for posting the pics. 

The Thunder and Lightning strobe is new for Big Lots and same goes for the purple rope light....

TK421...Big Lots hasn't carried Bluckies for a couple of years. Spirit and Halloween City will probably be your best bet. They've been $20 a pop at those stores the last couple of years.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Pumpkinspirit...THANKS for posting the pics.
> 
> The Thunder and Lightning strobe is new for Big Lots and same goes for the purple rope light....
> 
> ...


np  I was surprised with all the halloween items they had today


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

What song does the musical skull lights play?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

oh, and I went to the big lots near me the other day? A half aisle and an end cap of Fall stuff. That's it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

pumpkinspirit said:


> np  I was surprised with all the halloween items they had today


yep, it seems to be starting early. I picked up a couple of the Skeleton tea light holders at Michael's today at 50% off.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> What song does the musical skull lights play?


I don't know I didn't look =( I should've looked...but when I go back I'll see what music it plays


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> yep, it seems to be starting early. I picked up a couple of the Skeleton tea light holders at Michael's today at 50% off.


I'm excited that the stores are putting out halloween items early  omg what a deal!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> oh, and I went to the big lots near me the other day? A half aisle and an end cap of Fall stuff. That's it.


That sucks!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and info buddy. This makes me happy. I see a few things I'll be getting this year if they have them at my biglots.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

i am not picky at all when it comes to Halloween I like ALL Halloween stuff loll. I seen a lot of stuff in those pics I like, Im going to check my local store this weekend. Thanks for taking the time to share the pics. I never have a (theme) for halloween mine is just what ever looks cool to me, so anything Halloween will work loll


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Thanks for the pictures and info buddy. This makes me happy. I see a few things I'll be getting this year if they have them at my biglots.


 haha np anytime!  sweet hope they have the items at your big lots!!!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

just_Tim said:


> i am not picky at all when it comes to Halloween I like ALL Halloween stuff loll. I seen a lot of stuff in those pics I like, Im going to check my local store this weekend. Thanks for taking the time to share the pics. I never have a (theme) for halloween mine is just what ever looks cool to me, so anything Halloween will work loll


 cool! and np


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I saw this thread and with so many pages already thought it was an old thread, then noticed as I went page after page backwards saw that it was all new! Man your store looks like they are fully stocked already. Thank you so much for taking the pics, thinking of all of us, and taking the time to link to all of them. I enjoyed looking at each and everyone and trying to figure out what I'll be looking for in my store. I almost stopped by mine the other day and from everyone's posts figured it was still too early...Not Any More!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, I saw this thread and with so many pages already and thought it was an old thread, then noticed as I went page after page backwards saw that it was all new! Man your store looks like they are fully stocked already. Thank you so much for taking the pics, thinking of all of us, and taking the time to link to all of them. I enjoyed looking at each and everyone and trying to figure out what I'll be looking for in my store. I almost stopped by mine the other day and from everyone's posts figured it was still too early...Not Any More!


 your welcome np!  I'm soo excited that everyone likes the pics. I'm surprised how fast big lots put halloween stuff already...I'm glad they did


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

sham3303 said:


> Yeah! Thanks for posting. I know where I'm going tomorrow!


 np  cool I hope u find what you're looking for!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! so much stuff so early! I'm loving the solar pumpkin stakes! Let's see if I can make it to my Big Lots this weekend.

Thanks for the pictures, pumpkinspirit!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

joossa said:


> Wow! so much stuff so early! I'm loving the solar pumpkin stakes! Let's see if I can make it to my Big Lots this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, pumpkinspirit!


 np  I know right! cool I hope u find what u are looking for =)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

TrickRTreater said:


> What song does the musical skull lights play?



Our Big Lots had these out. There were actually different packages that played 2 different themes. One was a generic tubular bells kinda song, the otherones played the carpenter Halloween theme.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Pumpkinspirit, thanks so much for taking all those wonderful pictures. I have a Big Lots right near by, but haven't been there yet. I'll definitely be going to check them out today!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Awesome... thanks for the pics... I foresee a trip to Big Lots now this afternoon. I want to check out that lightning strobe. That seems like a gotta have for only $12.00.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ooooooohhhh these pic are such a TEASE!!!!!!!! nowhinning argee with me she siting here banging on table going - WAIT FOR PAYDAY-- WAIT FOR PAYDAY-- DAMNIT WAIT FOR PAYDAY.......


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went to my Big Lots today...zero, nada, zilch out...no signs whatsoever of Halloween


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

cinders said:


> Pumpkinspirit, thanks so much for taking all those wonderful pictures. I have a Big Lots right near by, but haven't been there yet. I'll definitely be going to check them out today!


 np!  sweet hope u found stuff that u needed! =)


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Sipesh said:


> Awesome... thanks for the pics... I foresee a trip to Big Lots now this afternoon. I want to check out that lightning strobe. That seems like a gotta have for only $12.00.


  np! glad u like the pics! sweet hope u got your items u needed =)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I went to my Big Lots today...zero, nada, zilch out...no signs whatsoever of Halloween


You are not alone, Scatterbrains. I stopped at two the other day, neither of which had a single Halloween item


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

spookyone said:


> ooooooohhhh these pic are such a TEASE!!!!!!!! nowhinning argee with me she siting here banging on table going - WAIT FOR PAYDAY-- WAIT FOR PAYDAY-- DAMNIT WAIT FOR PAYDAY.......


 LOL  cool =)


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I went to my Big Lots today...zero, nada, zilch out...no signs whatsoever of Halloween


 OMG that sucks!!!


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I went to my Big Lots today...zero, nada, zilch out...no signs whatsoever of Halloween


Same here........ nothing........


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

DreamGaz said:


> Same here........ nothing........


 OMG that sucks!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I can appreciate the pics and the enthusiasm seeing Halloween merchandise in stores evokes, but it looks like another lame year for Big Lots. They used to have really nice foam tombstones, latex bats and nice hanging props. Seems like a lot of little glittery things again. BL has taken a dive as far as Halloween is concerned over the past 3-4 years, IMO. Maybe they'll bring out some bettr stuff but if this is all they're offering, I'll pass on them this year...again.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for posting the pics. Looks like I'll be headed to BigLots this week.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I headed out this afternoon and yup, they had most of the stuff that was to be seen in the pictures there at the one I hit up. Got the lightning strobe and another sound activated strobe. Looked like they were getting geared up to put out more stuff, too. Seems like they never have the full selection out until a few weeks in.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> oh, and I went to the big lots near me the other day? A half aisle and an end cap of Fall stuff. That's it.


Same here, they're all Back-To-School-ed up right now with part of one aisle with fall stuff.

I'll give 'em a couple weeks & then check back.

Last year my Big Lots had Bluckys, not many but they had a few. They only had 2 out on my first trip there last year so I bought 'em. I wanna say they were $20 then.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Not in the halloween section but back in summer clearance I found this lamp for $4.90

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-picture72482-clearance-lamp-biglots-4-90.jpg

Hubby insisted we get this clock...it was in back to school stuff

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture72483-biglots-clock.jpg


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After seeing all the great pics and getting in the Halloween mood, we stopped into Big Lots today only to discover that they had no Halloween out yet. I think I remember that last year the stores in my area were behind putting out merchandise too. 

Like Deadna I took advantage of some of their summer clearance sale items they had left. One of my haunt themes is a tropical one and so picked up some orchid garland strands to hang down in front of the entrance to a cave. Saw that the wagon wheels were part of the summer clearance as well. The wrought iron hanging basket support posts, two sizes, could double as a spooky sign support very easily. They even have spike finials on top. The items were all part of the garden section of the store. I think I saw in their online ad for this week that they also had medical uniforms on clearance--useful for hospital props. I've picked up scrub pants and tops from them on clearance before at a good price. Not something I find very often or even in my Goodwill stores.

BTW Deadna I bought that same lantern a number of weeks ago--nice find on sale. I'm bothered by the citronella candle it came with but the faux tea lights work well in it's place.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The wrought iron hanging basket support posts, two sizes, could double as a spooky sign support very easily. They even have spike finials on top. The items were all part of the garden section of the store.


I'm not sure I saw these...do you have a pic?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deadna, I do actually. Took one a month ago. I think it's still on my camera. Check back later tonight. I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Any lifesize figures? I can't see the pics.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deadna, here's two pics I took. Not that great of an angle and probably why I didn't post before; plus I can't read the price on them. But I'm nearly 100% sure they are now 50% off on summer clearance. Some of the summer clearance is 30% off such as beach and flowers and more garden statuary items. The short shepard's hook is 48 inches high and anchors into the ground. The larger one is 72 inches high. Certainly a nice item to hang ones summer flower baskets from but when I saw them I thought of hanging signage from it similar to those Chiropractor/Attorney/Dentist signs you've probably seen for halloween. I'd attached a narrow black wooden bar to the hook parts and suspend the signage from eye hooks on the wooden bar.

If not signage, I suppose you could also hang some lightweight props such as ghosts, skulls, lanterns, etc. The black metal wouldn't be that visible at night. 

I can't be sure but I think the original price of these was under $20, with the shorter hook the less expensive of the two. At 50% off, I think a reasonably priced good looking support for whatever. There are two ground prongs attached to the hook that you'd stick into the ground to anchor it in case you're wondering how you'd set it up. You can kind of see the bottom prongs in the first picture.



















Here's a link to one of those Spooky Shingles signs over on Spirit Halloween that I was referring to above: Spooky Shingle Signage


----------



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

WHAT!!!  I was at Big Lots two days ago and they had nothing!  I guess i just majorly fail.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> Any lifesize figures? I can't see the pics.


No none in the pics. I don't recall seeing any figures at mine last year, outside of the few Bluckys I saw. 

I wish I'd bought some of those hooks, more for non-Halloween use than anything. I'll check when I go back but I don't recall seeing them. That's the thing about Big Lots, they're hit or miss on clearance stuff.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

They have the same things out at my Big Lots that others have posted--the lit stuff and some more "cute" decorations like pathway markers. 

Nothing really exciting in the lighting section...hopefully they'll bring in more decorations soon!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Went to one of my local Big Lots today. Gotta say, not too impressed. They did have a couple of cute things for the house, but nothing that great for a haunt. I grabbed that Crusty Cauldron sign (just couldn't resist) and the haunted doormat trigger.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

I did a Halloween run today. I went 5 stores with BL being the first. Sad to say, nothing but a little bit fall stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope Big Lots will get in some props this year. Didn't see any in my store last year. 

I'm actually quite impressed with some of the lower end props I've been seeing previews of this year, like the reanimated corpse and the scarecrow guy, and hope that Big Lots will have something like these too. In the past I bought the kicking legs from them, which I noticed that Spirit Halloween had last year and again this year. Also bought some hideous but still spooky operating doctor and I'm positive they had other reapers and such that same year.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, here's two pics I took. Not that great of an angle and probably why I didn't post before; plus I can't read the price on them. But I'm nearly 100% sure they are now 50% off on summer clearance. Some of the summer clearance is 30% off such as beach and flowers and more garden statuary items. The short shepard's hook is 48 inches high and anchors into the ground. The larger one is 72 inches high. Certainly a nice item to hang ones summer flower baskets from but when I saw them I thought of hanging signage from it similar to those Chiropractor/Attorney/Dentist signs you've probably seen for halloween. I'd attached a narrow black wooden bar to the hook parts and suspend the signage from eye hooks on the wooden bar.
> 
> If not signage, I suppose you could also hang some lightweight props such as ghosts, skulls, lanterns, etc. The black metal wouldn't be that visible at night.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics...I never saw these but wasn't really paying close attention. I love them! I know about the shingle signs....got them too. Our Biglots doesn't get alot of buyers for halloween items so there is always plenty of leftovers for clearance. I bought my signs last year for $2/each...I got all 3---lawyer,dentist,chiropractor.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting all the pics!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

wilbret said:


> Thanks for posting all the pics!


 your welcome np!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for posting all the pictures! It's always exciting to see merch hit the shelves.

That being said....

...it is a whole lot of glitter vomit. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Thank you for posting all the pictures! It's always exciting to see merch hit the shelves.
> 
> That being said....
> 
> ...it is a whole lot of glitter vomit. Kinda disappointing.


 np!  glad u like the pics. LOL about the glitter.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> Any lifesize figures? I can't see the pics.


 how come u can't see my pics?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crap!! You did get camera happy, but thanks!! What a great way to start my monday morn


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

kallie said:


> Holy crap!! You did get camera happy, but thanks!! What a great way to start my monday morn


 haha yeah!  np!  yayyy I'm glad it made your day!


----------



## matt08_hcm (Jun 29, 2011)

Went to my Big Lots yesterday and they were fully stocked!! I about freaked when I seen all the sweet goods. Gonna pick up the sweet foging skull they had (just add water it says) and the awesome thunder strobe!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are great pics thanks for sharing. I hope the Big Lots near me has that Frank n Stein led sign that is awesome.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Our big lots finally has some Halloween stuff. A lot of the things everybody else has seen(not completely stocked though), but it was basically hidden allllll the way in the back of the store. Even the fall stuff. 

Yep.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

matt08_hcm said:


> Went to my Big Lots yesterday and they were fully stocked!! I about freaked when I seen all the sweet goods. Gonna pick up the sweet foging skull they had (just add water it says) and the awesome thunder strobe!


I have a different fogging skull and it came with a plastic "tray" because these things tend to cause the area around it to get wet...just to let you know


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*WOW! lots of great pics buddy! Thanks for giving us the heads up! I will be looking for the lightning lights myself! *


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the Scream ghostface lights. Those are AWESOME!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

katshead42 said:


> Those are great pics thanks for sharing. I hope the Big Lots near me has that Frank n Stein led sign that is awesome.


 thanks! and np


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

EvilMel said:


> I love the Scream ghostface lights. Those are AWESOME!


  I know right!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

matt08_hcm said:


> Went to my Big Lots yesterday and they were fully stocked!! I about freaked when I seen all the sweet goods. Gonna pick up the sweet foging skull they had (just add water it says) and the awesome thunder strobe!


 Awesome!!!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

ter_ran said:


> *WOW! lots of great pics buddy! Thanks for giving us the heads up! I will be looking for the lightning lights myself! *


 np anytime!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I've spent more money on Big Lots & Dollar Tree stuff than I did in any other store last year. Less than $50 in both places will get you a TON of stuff you can alter or use as is.

I spent $30 on a mummy from Target, but for that same $30 in Big Lots or Dollar Tree you can walk away with bags of stuff to use.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> No none in the pics. I don't recall seeing any figures at mine last year, outside of the few Bluckys I saw.
> 
> I wish I'd bought some of those hooks, more for non-Halloween use than anything. I'll check when I go back but I don't recall seeing them. That's the thing about Big Lots, they're hit or miss on clearance stuff.


Are you talking about those 12' shepherd hooks? I bought the last two at my store. I've been meaning to improve my Tekky floating ghost, and I think these will support the cable nicely! I wish Biglots would get some lifesize props. They had a few in 09, so here hoping they get "something" this year.




RCIAG said:


> I think I've spent more money on Big Lots & Dollar Tree stuff than I did in any other store last year.


My two favorite stores! I'm cheap...I like cheap stuff. And around Halloween; I make out like a bandit! 
I must have dropped about $100 last year between the two stores. Tons of stuff! Walgreens is right up their in my TOP 5 spots too. 
Their after Halloween sales are epic! I bought one of those 12' hanging demons for $5. I haven't deciding on where he'll go this year!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, those shepherd hooks exactly. They're great for bird feeders that we hang outside our front window, or as we like to call it "Kitty TV."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a good use for them (hanging large reapers). The first BL I went to today had sold out of the two large hooks I had seen the other day. The second location had large hooks, plain untwisted metal with no finial, but even then I don't know if they were 12 feet. With the current summer sale on the Shepard hooks it's a good deal if you can find a good size. I suppose even some of the smaller reapers might work with the shorter hooks.

BTW BL has door mirrors for $6 each. If anyone who's doing a carnival/circus theme is looking to do a hall of mirrors or their own Scare-a-cel (like the Calif haunters did in the tutorial section), sounds like a good price. For safety's sake I would think you might want to cover the mirror somehow with some clear safety film in case the mirror gets hit. Anyone have any ideas on what could be used that would be inexpensive?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> Walgreens is right up their in my TOP 5 spots too.
> Their after Halloween sales are epic!


Yeah, I totally agree with that. My favorite thing that they have is those eerie green mini-lights. I love them and got a few boxes on clearance last year.



RCIAG said:


> bird feeders that we hang outside our front window, or as we like to call it "Kitty TV."


I totally do that too. I have 4 feeders set up where the cats can see them. I can always tell when there's birds on the feeders because all three black cats will be looking in the same direction.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Be wary about prices when you buy from Big Lots. They're not always cheaper. They had the same realistic skulls that Walgreens had last year, but their price was $9 while Walgreens was $5. I'd write down what you plan on buying from them and keep an eye out in other stores first.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Ypu have to wonder, what did the Chinese person making this think? I know Halloween isn't too popular over there and the amount of stuff they make for us. I can only picture some guy telling his wife about all the weird (to him at least) things he making for us!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I noticed Big Lots got a little pricey last year...I believe their body bags were around $15 when right up the street at Walgreens, the same bags were $8. 

Two or three years ago, I got a life-size skeleton doctor from Big Lots for $6 at the end of the year...his original price was $25! 

I'm still counting on Big Lots this year to deliver!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Ypu have to wonder, what did the Chinese person making this think? I know Halloween isn't too popular over there and the amount of stuff they make for us. I can only picture some guy telling his wife about all the weird (to him at least) things he making for us!


I told this to my brother when purchasing severed fingers and limbs at the Dollar Tree not too long ago!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those body bags, without the animation, price-wise sell all over the place. I bought mine from Big Lots last year during their final clearance (got lucky the store I stopped in had them and in quantity) and paid maybe under $3 a piece for them maybe even below $2, and picked up a few I think. But then again it was well after Halloween and on final deep discount. I have that same demented surgeon prop you mentioned and figured the body bags would work with him.

If you have any money for props left over after Halloween season, you can get some really good deals but they are hit or miss. Sometimes i think people have the tendency to clearance shop and buy things they probably don't really need or won't use, but get lured into getting "a Great Deal" and props not used are a waste of money really. 

As for pricing during the season, every store has items that are kind of the loss leaders to get people to shop there and hopefully pick up other items while there instead of going to another store.

As for what Big Lots will get in, I saw the planogram (is that what it's called?) while in the store the other day. Nice stuff some of which has been out in BL in prior years. Back is Dracula's Lit Pub Sign, Tekky's flying ghost, sensored door mat, the wire and light witch and cat sculptures, Tekky's Haunted Hedge, lit skull light stings, fogging skull, flicker flame light strands, and various carved and light faux pumpkins for example. Hopefully there will be another batch or two of Halloween items in the coming weeks.

I did pick up the set of 3 sensored pathway skulls with LED eyes for $16 pictured below. The skulls are nice quality and weight and I liked the sounds/phrases they made. I only wish you could select what sounds these type of props played so it better fit your theme--maybe like a set of dip switches with on/off for each sound. The skulls do have a "Try Me" button and you don't have to use it with the ground spikes. They are also sound-sensored.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got back from our "local" Big Lots. Mostly back to school stuff in the seasonal area. There was some glittery halloween stuff, a few LED strobe lights and a couple of purple lighted trees. I'm hoping there is more to come in the next few weeks.

Eric


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

For those of you that have a BL with Halloween Merchandise....

Do any of you know the price of those "tall" orange jack-o-lanterns? Also, do they have a light inside with a power chord?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those body bags, without the animation, price-wise sell all over the place. I bought mine from Big Lots last year during their final clearance (got lucky the store I stopped in had them and in quantity) and paid maybe under $3 a piece for them maybe even below $2, and picked up a few I think. But then again it was well after Halloween and on final deep discount. I have that same demented surgeon prop you mentioned and figured the body bags would work with him.
> 
> If you have any money for props left over after Halloween season, you can get some really good deals but they are hit or miss. Sometimes i think people have the tendency to clearance shop and buy things they probably don't really need or won't use, but get lured into getting "a Great Deal" and props not used are a waste of money really.
> 
> ...


I like those lights.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

The Big Lots that was here in Bessemer is turned into a SAV-A-LOT Foodstore. Bummer


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Checked in a local biglots today and they have the same stuff that has been posted. I highley recomend getting the thunder strobe lights right away as they always seem to go fast. 

I almost bought that skull fogger, so if anyone has it will you please let me know if it's worth the money. Thanks.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I feel stupid. Didn't have much faith that our Big Lots would have anything out yet so I rode my motorcycle to the store. Well they did. I got caught up in some of the stuff that they had that I got a buggy and started stocking up. About mid way through loading up I realize d**n I rode the bike I'm not driving. Had to put stuff back. Maybe the stuff that I wanted will be there when I go back later in the week.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics pumpkinspirit.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Thanks for the pics pumpkinspirit.


 your welcome np!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

CobhamManor said:


> I noticed Big Lots got a little pricey last year...I believe their body bags were around $15 when right up the street at Walgreens, the same bags were $8.
> 
> Two or three years ago, I got a life-size skeleton doctor from Big Lots for $6 at the end of the year...his original price was $25!
> 
> I'm still counting on Big Lots this year to deliver!


Me and another member where discussing how we thought they were too high priced as well..especially in comparison to other things in the store. Luckily our store never sells out and we can get what we want clearanced. I can only remember missing out on the kicking legs some years back and that was because they only had 2 pair out on the floor.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, Big Lots is one of the best for those end-of-season deep discounts in mid-November. 
I usually pick up a few new capes each year for $1.00 or less when they are 90% off!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Did anyone see that owl with the big lighted eyes for 16 bucks? I got that yesterday and I really love it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool! I have to hit mine up this weekend to see if they have their loot out yet.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sometimes i think people have the tendency to clearance shop and buy things they probably don't really need or won't use, but get lured into getting "a Great Deal" and props not used are a waste of money really.


_:::Raises Hand:::_

Guilty


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Definately a post to get ya pumped up for Halloween! Thanks for sharing all the pics!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I went into Big Lots today and they had a decent amount of Halloween out. Maybe it's just me, but it looked like a lot of generic copies of brand name products and/or leftovers from last year at higher than retail price. Target and Walmart usually have misting skulls for $20 that look better than the Big Lots version for the same price . The strands of lights all looked like cheaper versions of Target's from last year for the same or higher price with duller LEDs, though that could simply be that they _are_ last year's and the demo batteries are wearing out. I remember when Big Lots was actually cheaper but I also looked at the kitchenware and electronics sections and found a whole bunch of things that were the same price or cheaper at Walmart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I can tell you that in 2009 the Big Lots Dracula Pub sign sold for $15 (had it noted in my album). This year I saw from the planogram that was in the store when I stopped in last week the same sign is selling for $16. I don't think that is much of an increase. Later on I can probably compare a few more items like the Haunted Hedge, etc. 

I will say that Target a few years ago sold gargoyles, busts and tombstones that were about the same price last year. However as many noted last year the price stayed about the same but the items got much smaller. Some of the tombstones were so small that I could see using them as a table decoration instead of a yard decoration.

Walmart use to have screaming cool things for halloween but the quality of what they have carried more recently is not as nice. When most places were selling the large Spirit Balls, Walmart had the smaller version. The selection in my Walmart last year was cut way back from the year before and my local Walmart had no real props in the store. I went to a large Walmart and they had a few of the larger props but I ended up ordering one I really wanted from them online for delivery to the store because even the large store had only a few of them in stock and had sold out. So I was pretty much forced to buy the prop sight unseen. That's not really the way I want to buy expensive props.

I have noticed that all of these stores have had to make adjustments in one way or another over the past few years.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband tried to pick up a few Halloween things, but I made him put them back. I'm so horrible. We must spend our hard-earned money on school supplies first... then creepy haunt stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Deadna, here's two pics I took. Not that great of an angle and probably why I didn't post before; plus I can't read the price on them. But I'm nearly 100% sure they are now 50% off on summer clearance. Some of the summer clearance is 30% off such as beach and flowers and more garden statuary items. The short shepard's hook is 48 inches high and anchors into the ground. The larger one is 72 inches high.
> 
> I can't be sure but I think the original price of these was under $20, with the shorter hook the less expensive of the two. At 50% off, I think a reasonably priced good looking support for whatever.


I picked up 2 of the tall ones a few weeks ago, at 50% off. The tall ones were normally $15, so I got them for $7.50 each. I also picked up a pair of the citronella lanterns at 30% off at the same time. Just add flicker candles and instant entrance markers!

I also got one of the tall shepherd's hooks for my fiancee's mother. It was $6 after the discount.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

This. I need this.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i want tthe black tree and black shrub, the black witch and the black cat, the ghostly path markers, the hand holding the crystal ball, the spooky door bells, and the simply wicked, ghouls just want to have fun, and the witch is in signs. i need to do a search to see where the closest big lots is located. hopefully they have one in the direction my daughter takes sometimes. pumpkin, thanks for posting.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone have the black trees with purple lights? There's 3 in a box for $20, I thought they might look nice around my witch area but all the boxes were sealed. Do they look good or look like cheap plastic? I did pick up a sign (didn't see the Ouija board sign so I'm glad I bought it last year). Also found a solar frog in the garden clearance section for $8.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Junit said:


> Definately a post to get ya pumped up for Halloween! Thanks for sharing all the pics!


 yayyy! your welcome np!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Does anyone have the black trees with purple lights? There's 3 in a box for $20, I thought they might look nice around my witch area but all the boxes were sealed. Do they look good or look like cheap plastic? I did pick up a sign (didn't see the Ouija board sign so I'm glad I bought it last year). Also found a solar frog in the garden clearance section for $8.



Im curious about these myself. For $20 they would make nice accessory pieces.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The selection in my Walmart last year was cut way back from the year before and my local Walmart had no real props in the store. I went to a large Walmart and they had a few of the larger props but I ended up ordering one I really wanted from them online for delivery to the store because even the large store had only a few of them in stock and had sold out. So I was pretty much forced to buy the prop sight unseen. That's not really the way I want to buy expensive props.
> 
> I have noticed that all of these stores have had to make adjustments in one way or another over the past few years.


This is true of our Walmart here too. ZERO large props, very few of anything, but TONS of candy. There were more aisles of candy than there were other Halloween items.

It feels like most stores are just giving limited space to Halloween & counting the minutes until they can move out the Christmas stuff, which most stores start to do in some fashion even now.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I ended up ordering one I really wanted from them online for delivery to the store because even the large store had only a few of them in stock and had sold out. So I was pretty much forced to buy the prop sight unseen. That's not really the way I want to buy expensive props. .


I was just saying to someone the other day that so many people buy things (not even just stuff that is halloween oriented obviously....... that the normal stores are closing down because of lack of business. One of these days we won't really be able to buy much of anything at a regular store we'll have to basically buy everything online. I'm not looking forward to that (shopping online can be fun, but I like to see and hold things before I spend my money on them).

Our big lots only has the generic fall items (leaves pumpkins) out at the moment not anything specific to Halloween like witches ghosts etc I think it will go out next week since this was our tax free school supply weekend.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> Im curious about these myself. For $20 they would make nice accessory pieces.


I bought them last year. They are "OK". They are rather small, but for $20.00, I was happy. I will be another set or two this year too. 
I also just bought the sensor matts that go under a door matt. I also bought several of the geodesic shaped strobes. They fire in a sort of random pattern. I thought they were sort of different and fun.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> okay, i want tthe black tree and black shrub, the black witch and the black cat, the ghostly path markers, the hand holding the crystal ball, the spooky door bells, and the simply wicked, ghouls just want to have fun, and the witch is in signs. i need to do a search to see where the closest big lots is located. hopefully they have one in the direction my daughter takes sometimes. pumpkin, thanks for posting.


Hallo, If you want I can shop for you and send you the items. If you are interested send me a pm so we can work out the details.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If any of you have a super walmart in your area, check there for a bigger selection of Halloween items. I too, was quite disapointed in walmart's lack of Halloween decor. But I do remember running into a super walmart last year and they seemed to have a bigger Halloween section than a regular walmart. Sadly, I was in a rush that day and didn't actually check it out 

Tanna and Shadowbat ~ If you're uneasy about buying those trees from BL, try this easy alternative. Get some curly twigs from Michael's and put them in a floor vase or an urn. Then simply cover in lights  I did this last year as a last minute decor idea. I already had the vase and the twigs were left over from my wedding table centerpieces. Here's a pic


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Im curious about these myself. For $20 they would make nice accessory pieces.


I'm curious too! Makes me want to run up to biglots!! LOL


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

*Just picked up these*

Skulls frim big lots.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are SWEET Lazy D !!! Stopped in my local Big Lots and saw they had a few items out.When I inquired if anything else was to be put out at a later date I got a dirty look! Don't you just love customer service nowadays !!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

i wuz eyeballin them at our big lots too but not sure if it was a good one or not. but its still skulls lol and i just might cave in hahahh let me know how they look and last


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Those look great. I might have to swing by tomorrow. Thanks for the post.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh love them!


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

Yeah they are nice kinda bulky but still cool. Nice.sounds and the eyes strobe. I might go get another set.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I got the skulls last year at Big Lots!  I like the sounds they make; somewhat realistic.

What's the deal with this "Geo Strobe" product at Big Lots? Does it do something special?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of the wire witch's boot that Big Lots has this year. I know a lot of you are into witch items. I played with the animated witch's hand plaque that holds the pulsating orb ($16). It was cool for little kids and I almost bought it. May go back later for it. Sorry I didn't take a close up photo of it. It does hang on the wall and the hand moves outward and up as the orb pulses a purple color. You also hear the witch saying something friendly like "see how nicely this lights, halloween is a magical time. Happy halloween" or something to that effect.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like witches, and i love the wire items


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

me and wifey will def be going to our local big lot's now after seeing all these pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Giant 36-inch Inflatable Ball*

Walking past the summer sport and toy items my local BL had today, I noticed something called a *Sports Ball*. 36 inches. Pretty big! From the package which hung on the shelves, it looked to be made of cloth, came in two or three multi-colors I think, and was flat in the package. No where on the package did it say inflate. I bought one, a red and black one, for $6. As it turns out inside the nice fabric outer ball shape of material is a white inflatable beach ball. I may need to get a pump to inflate this thing because that's a lot of air to blow into it!!

Anyway, I thought I might use it in my carnival one year as a large circus ball like the elephants might use with some props with red and black and white jester clown costumes positioned on top of it. I also thought of suspending the inflated ball in the air (with a sewn on loop of some sort into the fabric portion) and turn it into a hot air balloon with skeletons riding in a gondola or hanging by ropes below it. I'll come back and post a picture of it, albeit not inflated, tomorrow. For $6 I thought it had some real potential to make a statement in a haunt.


Update: here's a picture of the deflated sports ball. Nice quality on both the inner blow up ball and the cloth ball cover. There's actually a loop at the top already sewn into the cover too. The bottom of the cover has a velcro closure. For the inner beach ball and all the material and labor that's part of the cover, there's no way I could make this for less than $6.










So can you guys see this used as a circus ball or a hot air balloon? Any other ideas?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't think I mentioned this in any earlier post, but of the two BL locations I stopped in having their summer clearance sale, I saw three Gemmy Butterfly jars. The batteries had worn out and might have been the reason they weren't purchased but if I didn't already have two of them I thought they were a good buy on clearance. Both BL and Dollar Tree have inexpensive batteries that would have put them back in action. BTW at both locations the Butterfly Jars were on a small shelving section with the other summer clearance items near the front of the store.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Stopped at Big Lots today, this one had mostly lights and little else. Rope lights, Candy corn lights, strobes, black lights, skull lights, trick or treat bag lights, lit up spider webs, lit up spiders, light up wire witches, pumpkins... a fw other things, signs, yard stakes, garland and pumpkins... took pics, will hopefully post later on


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

It was the same for me Junit, ours had very little out, but...said there was a LOT to come very soon !


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I just went to ours over lunch. They have nothing out yet. I was bummed. But it is clear they were making room as several of the shelfs had been cleared. Maybe soon.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bamtunebam said:


> I just went to ours over lunch. They have nothing out yet. I was bummed. But it is clear they were making room as several of the shelfs had been cleared. Maybe soon.


I'd say to check back in about a week or so, since that seems to be the case most times, once they decide to get their behinds in gear. The one nearest here still isn't totally stocked, but they do have a fair amount of things out. I ended up buying the small spiderweb candleholders, one with a bat on it and the other featuring a spider; those were my huge purchases


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how much the mini strobe lights are at Big Lot's?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> This. I need this.


At my biglots that frank beer sign is $15.00 I think I'll get it. I love it.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like im going to big Lots!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After posting in the Coupon Discount section about the upcoming BIG LOTS! halloween items on sale, I checked out their website and noticed they have added a visual of a lot of the items they have in stock. Here's the link:

http://www.biglots.com/browse/halloween


Also found these items not brought up with the following link. Haven't seen the Bloody Mary sign yet however listed on their site--only know about it from people's posts here.

http://www.biglots.com/search/product/4618

http://www.biglots.com/search/product/4619


If there's anything left, they are running their 75% off Summer Clearance right now also.


----------

